# Route66 Anyone done it?



## teemyob

Hello,

Anyone travelled the entire east west route, car coach or motorcoach?

Anyone bought an RV in say Texas and drove it to the Port in Florida for shipping to UK?.

Trev.


----------



## Rislar

Nope but i'd love to do it and i will as soon as the kids are up  prob on a bike though


----------



## locovan

Rislar said:


> Nope but i'd love to do it and i will as soon as the kids are up  prob on a bike though


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

teemyob 
Are you planning to take that on as it sounds like a dream. 8O


----------



## 113044

I have an American friend who drove the route "bottom up" so to speak,,,, west to east. She lives in San Diego and wanted to get to the East Coast cheaply so delivered a car for an agency to it's owner in Norfolk VA.

She had intended to stick closely to the 66 but said that it quickly became boring because of all the hype of motels and shops along the way,,,,,, she felt that she had become a marketing opportunity.

So she made her own way and dawdled and explored and ended up paying more in penalty charges to the agency for late delivery than it would have cost her to travel by plane

She and her friend enjoyed the long trip , thought it a "hoot" and are planning to do it again East to West but not to the strict 66 route


(Look at the number of my postings on this site)


----------



## lafree

Hi, Drove from San Fran to NY on parts of route 66 went to Yosemite np
Edward Airforce Base,desert airoparks,Death Valley,Grand Canyon,Hoover Dam,Vegas,Nashville,Dollywood,Gracelands,Civil war towns etc, we took a month rented a car in San F we got a special deal because the hire firm wanted a car returned to NY, we stayed in Motels just turned up didn't book anything,we travelled in June weather good lots of Motels have swimming pools would love to go back after watching Stephen fry,s program on tv.
Regards Lafree.


----------



## Mike48

Have'nt done that but am told it is not nearly as good as the Pacific Highway. Its also difficult to follow as technically the route does not exist anymore but in some states it is signposted.

I've done the Pacific Highway in an open top car and it was fantastic.

I was heavily influenced bt the film Easy Rider and wanted to do it by Harley but age got the better of me.


----------



## DABurleigh

"I've done the Pacific Highway in an open top car and it was fantastic."

Ditto - you need the right music with you. Much better than a tired, cheap and tacky Route 66.

Dave


----------



## Mike48

"You need the right music with you". 

I agree. I bought the Eagles greatest hits in a second hand store while over there. I also stayed a couple of night in Hotel California on the beach at Santa Monica. But I should have taken music with me.

If anyone is thinking of doing it it is best to travel North to South as this keeps you on the sea side of the Highway.


----------



## teemyob

*Routes*

Hello,

We are just giving it some thought. We have never ventured outside of Europe. We are considering a US RV. We may buy an RV somwhere in the west, drive it east to Florida for shipping to the UK.

As for Pacific, do not know much about this route.

Thanks for the replies.

Trev.


----------



## DABurleigh

I think Hotel California should be the MHF theme tune:
"you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave ......" 

"I also stayed a couple of night in Hotel California on the beach at Santa Monica."
Also ditto, but only one night, and the only one since turning adult I have shared my bedroom with a bloke (not what you thought, just saving money!). I vowed I would never do it again - he snored and I spent the night listening to the aircon.

Dave


----------



## christopherobin

Did it in 1967 from the top Chicago down in a Mini Cooper.
Spent the 60's in the MN and a friend and I worked our passage to
Chicago with the mini as deck cargo. The captain let us take it for free but
it did get covered in sea water. It was when the lakes had opened
after the winter freeze. Great trip, the mini stood up well and we had a lot of interest, where every we stopped. We were shown a lot of good hospitality and stayed in many a US home overnight.

Sold the car in LA to a TV camera man as we were invited to see the
"Shindig" tv show while in LA. 
Then worked our passage home. Took us about 12 weeks in total.
Oh to be young again.

Chris
an old sea dog


----------



## tubbytuba

Ahhh Route 66! Its brilliant......

Have a sausage sarny at Scotch Corner then hit the esteemed route....
and be in the "lakes" before you know it :lol: 8O (anyone seen my specs?)


----------



## 107088

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone bought an RV in say Texas and drove it to the Port in Florida for shipping to UK?.
> 
> Trev.


Yes. this year in fact...March and april.

excellent experience. loved it. and, if the credit wossname calms down before the middle of 09, I shall do it again.


----------



## tombo5609

Hi, I have been touring the USA in a motorhome for the last 12yrs and beautiful it is, manly small town America
After driving from Florida to Los Angeles and then on to San Fransisco I attempted to follow 66 back and allthough it starts off OK around Kingsman it gradually detiorates and becomes highway 40. To try and keep to it you have to go on and off via the same highway which gradually becomes to much hassle. The best way of doing it is to stay off the major roads and keep to the minor roads which go through small towns and are generally traffic free. If you buy a "Good Sam" camping guide it will list all the camgrounds state by state and is well laid out.
With regard to shipping home there are many companys that do it in Florida .I intended doing it earlier this year but 7mpg put a stop to that. If you are not up to buying privately then a good source of vehicles is PLL motorhomes in Texas, just have a look it wil give you some idea. Personally I bought private and then sold at the end of my trip.


----------



## raynipper

*Route 66*

Hello Teamyob.
We toured 39 states in two large RVs over 5 or 6 years. The stretches of route 66 we ventured along from Kingman through Oatman following I-40 were terrible and pot holed. 
Maybe you might like to read our experiences and user guide reference at:-
http://www.etribes.com/blog/mine/39281

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

*Route 66*

We did actually travel most of Route 1 down from San Fran almost to LA in a 40ft. towing a Jeep.
I personally found it extremely exhilerating but definitely would not recommend it in anything larger than 32ft.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike

Our Son & his wife did a trip across from coast to coast using part of R66, when he was moved from Washington to LA by BT. They took an extended holiday to do it & stopped off all over the place. We did bits of route 66 when we were in California the first time visiting them. As other say, it's not really the main road...
As for Pacific coast highway, on our next trip over to California we intend having a few days in LA then fly up to SF, have a few days there & then hire a car & drive the coast road down to LA. May do an RV trip inland on another trip. All we need is more time :roll:


----------



## Mike48

On your way down from San Francisco take a detour off the Pacific Highway and do the 17 mile drive around Carmel (near Monteray) where Clint Eastwood was the mayor. Its a must but easily missed if you don't know about it.


----------

